# BJ's Deluxe Push Block...(My Version)



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I finally got around to building BJ's deluxe push block after several years of wanting to make one and having so many other things get in front of my plans. Well, this Saturday I decided I was going to get started one way or the other and today I finally finished it up after 5 days of many interuptions and ill effects of my medications. Even bad camera shake with the pictures I wanted to get this posted so I can finally prove to myself and to BJ that I finished it.

It truly is a deluxe jig and I can see right now that I am going to appreciate it when doing box joints and I think it will even encourage me to make more box joints knowing I am much safer now and can still count to 10 when finished. If you use box joints, be sure you make yourself one of these. Oh yes, I even made an extra face plate while I was at it so I could change it out when the time comes.

Many thanks to BJ for sharing his design with us!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

ok, Bob,

you had to show my push block up, lol.

good job, my friend! its more complicated than it looks at the beginning isnt it? 

Great job, im not surprised at your talents!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That looks really good. Without going back and looking at BJ,s i would say that it is almost a dead ringer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Way to go and a very nice job at that.. 

You're welcome for my very SMALL part..

==



Bob said:


> I finally got around to building BJ's deluxe push block after several years of wanting to make one and having so many other things get in front of my plans. Well, this Saturday I decided I was going to get started one way or the other and today I finally finished it up after 5 days of many interuptions and ill effects of my medications. Even bad camera shake with the pictures I wanted to get this posted so I can finally prove to myself and to BJ that I finished it.
> 
> It truly is a deluxe jig and I can see right now that I am going to appreciate it when doing box joints and I think it will even encourage me to make more box joints knowing I am much safer now and can still count to 10 when finished. If you use box joints, be sure you make yourself one of these. Oh yes, I even made an extra face plate while I was at it so I could change it out when the time comes.
> 
> Many thanks to BJ for sharing his design with us!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys, it was a fun project to make and I am very pleased with the outcome.

Hey levon, what do you mean show you up? Your work is every bit as good as mine :thank_you2: Yes, it did require some deep thinking at first.


----------



## Steven57 (Nov 19, 2010)

*dumb question*

I looked at all the pics and my question is; does this screw fast to the table and the router bit is in the big hole of the UHMW?








Bob N said:


> I finally got around to building BJ's deluxe push block after several years of wanting to make one and having so many other things get in front of my plans. Well, this Saturday I decided I was going to get started one way or the other and today I finally finished it up after 5 days of many interuptions and ill effects of my medications. Even bad camera shake with the pictures I wanted to get this posted so I can finally prove to myself and to BJ that I finished it.
> 
> It truly is a deluxe jig and I can see right now that I am going to appreciate it when doing box joints and I think it will even encourage me to make more box joints knowing I am much safer now and can still count to 10 when finished. If you use box joints, be sure you make yourself one of these. Oh yes, I even made an extra face plate while I was at it so I could change it out when the time comes.
> 
> Many thanks to BJ for sharing his design with us!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

That is my Box Joint jig with an Oak Park plate. I have dovetailed waste strips that can be replaced rather than a whole front panel. Good one Bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steven

Right on but many don't like to to drill holes in the router table top, you can mount it to some 1/4" MDF and just clamp it down..if you are using the OP ones they are a bit short for clamping, so you will need the 1/4" MDF/Plywood stock..

See the video(s) on the bottom of the web page below

Fast Joint Precision Joinery System

Or use your Tee-track pictures below..


http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/6913-wooden-hinges.html

===========




Steven57 said:


> I looked at all the pics and my question is; does this screw fast to the table and the router bit is in the big hole of the UHMW?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A fine job Bob.,now hopefully your health will allow you to start using it.


----------

